# The Burning Seven (updated on 3-21-07)



## A Crazy Fool (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll update this SH whenever i can. It starts extremely late in the campaign, we all started at first level. Right now the party is mostly 8th or 9th level with one 10th level charecter to be introduced shortly, and one character woh moves from 7th to 11th level depending on whether it is light or not. 
I don't know if i should post more or not. 

The Characters:

Hennet of Grey Point
(ftr 1 wiz 8 (evoker))
AL: CG
Human

Hennet is one of the party's two offensive spellcasters and the one responsible for creating their magical equipment and construct "minions." Like all members of the party, he is fascinated with burning and destroying things (idealy things opposed to the party). Hennet enjoys practical jokes and sharp remarks. He fights with either a light crossbow, quarterstaff, or dala sword.

Tiavin Eirki
(wiz 8 (evoker))
AL: CN 
Grey Elf

Tiavin is the other offensive spellcaster of the six. She has a notoriosly short temper and is extremely sacrastic and argumenative. Generaly, her spells are more powerful than Hennet's because of metamagic feats and a higher int. Tiavin generaly fights with her longbow and avoids meelee combat at all costs.

Vex of Grey Point
(ftr 8)
AL: CN
Half Orc

Vex is the party's primary melee character. He is reasonably smart for a half-orc, and has some experience with (what a shock) tactics. Vex generaly kills first and forgets to ask questions period.

Jacai of Summit 
BRD 5, DRD 3 or BRD 3 DRD 5, or CMR 8 
AL: CG (druid alingment requirements have been suspended at the cost of jacai's wild-shape ability)
Human

Jacai is actually 3 characters in one. He has a 'bard' personality, a 'druid' personality, and a depressed and apathetic personality (a crushing despair spell is constantly in effect in front of him). Jacai fights with a light crossbow, scimitar or longspear. Jacai serves as the party's leader and diplomat. He also cooks beans and rice very well (but nothing else). 

Selavel 
CLR 8
AL: CG 
High Elf

Selavel is the party's rather dimwited cleric. He compansates for his total lack of understanding with excelalent powers of observation. He is generaly the but of many of the party's (except tiavin, who strongly dislikes him) friendly jokes.

Shade 
ROG ? other ?
AL: N?
?

Shade is the party's assasin. She can become invisible at will in low-light conditions and is extrodanarily dangerous (if fragile). She stands well over seven feet tall, but weighs only 140 pounds and dresses entirely in black at all times. Shade does not understand humor, though her synical or dark comments are occasionaly 'funny' in a dark way. She chooses to avoid social contact if at all possible. Why she is with the other six is unclear, though she follows the party around at all times. She fights with an immense metal crossbow, and a heavily enchanted obsidian longsword. 







Six people walked through the woods, five were easily visible, dressed in bright reds, yellows, and oranges and making no attempt at stealth. The sixth person, Shade, was invisible, only the occasional rustle of leaves gave away her location. It was mid afternoon, though one couldn’t tell through the heavy clouds. It had looked as though it would rain for the past several days. As yet it hadn’t, though when it finally did, it would pour. 
The party stopped immediately at the snap of a teleport spell. With a blue-white flash, an Ir-Sir wizard and ten elite guards materialized. All eleven were, like almost all Ir-Sir, well over six and a half feet tall. The wizard gestured towards his soldiers, who spread out and raised their shields. Unlike the last time, they staggered their line.
“Haven’t we seen you before?” asked a tall (for an elf) female Grey-Elf, Tiavin dryly. 
“Haven’t we killed you and your bodyguards before?” added a human, Hennet, with, who tossed his head back to throw off his hood and drew a Dala sword slung over his back.
“No, I decapitated the last one,” commented Shade’s disembodied voice. 
At this, the wizard looked nervously around for the speaker.
“I could have sworn this is the same guy,” said Hennet.
“Meh. All Ir-Sir look the same anyway,” replied Tiavin. 
The was a sharp twang and a whistle. One of the bodyguards fell–a three foot long steel spike punching through both sides of his breastplate and his heart. A figure dressed entirely in jet black was visible for a few seconds before vanishing again. The next Ir-Sir in the line spun in the direction of the shot that downed his fellow. He was immediately shot twice in the ribs where only thin chain mail protected him. He staggered backwards, badly wounded, but not dead. The elf that had fired the shot, Selavel, tapped his holy symbol in a gesture of thanks and drew another two arrows. The Ir-Sir spoke a sharp string of command words, and a plane of ice sprung in front of the six party members, separating them from the wizard and his guards. He then lobbed a tiny glass sphere over the ten foot wall. It fell and splintered on the ground releasing a cloud of insubstantial and slightly glowing mist. From this sprung a vaguely humanoid crystalline figure made from purple quartz. Magic runes were etched onto it’s body with acid. Immediately, the creature sprung into action, attacking the person nearest to it. It was blindingly fast, landing five punches on Vex’s chest. His massive armor absorbed most of the impact, but it was badly dented, and he doubled over. Tiavin reached for a scroll in a pouch in her black robes, trimmed with red gold and copper. Instinctively, she knew where all the scrolls she carried were. She unfurled the scroll and read the command words. Hairline cracks appeared along the surface of the construct. Hennet swung his sword at the construct. On contact, it fell apart into a small heap of razor sharp purple fragments. Shade, who was–to the great misfortune of the Ir-Sir–on the wrong side of the wall of ice. She fired again, briefly becoming visible, this time on the other side of the group of Ir-Sir. The bolt struck the neck of the Ir-Sir wizard, decapitating him. After a few seconds, she again faded from view. The remaining nine Ir-Sir formed themselves into a box formation, ducking behind their shields. They held their triangle-swords out from behind their cover.  
Hennet spoke the words of a flamebolt spell and gestured to the wall. A jet of reddish flame erupted from his palm. A large segment of the wall melted, turning immediately to billowing steam. Vex was the first through the gap, Jacai, then Hennet followed. The Ir-Sir stood in the middle of the path, blocking the way. Jacai held up an oak leaf and began chanting. Hennet smiled grimly, recognizing the spell Jacai was casting. Vex, however did not catch this subtlety, and stood waiting, a flaming greatsword held in both hands. Gradually, the metal carried by the Ir-Sir began to heat up. Armor, shields, and weapons (all metal hafted) began to glow red hot. Many of the Ir-Sir dropped their shields and blades. With a sharp gesture, and a word, a glowing bead flew out from Hennet’s finger. It erupted into a massive fireball in the center of the Ir-Sir, killing all of them. 
	“I suppose they’ll send more powerful people now,” Said Hennet, “we’ve knocked of fifteen elite infantry and two ranking wizards.”
Jacai, who knelt by the headless body of the wizard called Hennet over to him: “What’s this do?” he asked Hennet, holding up a simple wooden case marked with an Ir-Sir character and containing a glass orb. 
“That’s a storage orb. It’s like a little bag of holding, but it’s breakable. It looks like he’s stored a construct inside of his. The things make damn good contingencies or traps if you can rig them to break on the right condition. My old master kept fire elementals in them.” 
“He has a wand and some scrolls too,” said Jacai, putting then in his backpack, “we’ll divide this stuff later, we need to keep moving now.” 
“No spellbook or anything else magical?” asked Tiavin.
“No, nothing I can see anyway, and Jacai’s right, we need to get a move on.” 
The procession of six carried on as they had before.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Mar 20, 2007)

Not bad. Not bad at all.

A couple of things. 

Separate all of your paragraphs with an extra space; it's much easier to read that way. Secondly, give us some background on the world and the PCs. In a couple of instances you make reference to things, the Ir'Sir for example, that the reader knows nothing about. 

Other than that, keep writing. These boards are a great place to get feedback and sharpen your writing skills. 

BD


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Mar 20, 2007)

i was going to post a background thingy, but didn't (will post when i can). The Ir-Sir are baisicly big, lawful, militaristic humans.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Mar 22, 2007)

Background for the story
the six (soon seven in this story) current PCs are slightly unstable pyromaniacal nobles who attained their title by fighting numerous succesful battles early in thier carrer (against kobolds, of course). They then progressed to dealing with small isolated incidents of various sorts. Now, their home island is under attack from the Ir-Sir, essentialy humans, but ones who are somewhat larger, stronger and smarter. Right now they have moved to the coast of the island to join the battle against the invaders, who have recently landed on the island. 





“Halt and identify yourselves,” demanded an Erevan soldier, dressed in a chain shirt. He carried a Dala sword and a light crossbow and wore the emblem of the Army of the High King as well as an orange officer’s armband emblazoned with the same symbol on his left arm.

“We are the Burning Six, rulers of Red River. We’ve come to help fight off the  Ir-Sir,” responded Jacai. 

“I’ve heard of you. You should go to the main camp and speak to General Harda.”
At this, Shade again vanished from sight. The procession continued down the path, now swampy. In the distance smoke rose from both camps and the burning battlefield. 

The party came to a hastily built watchtower built from branches lashed sloppily together. On it stood two guards holding crossbows pointed at them. 

“Halt and state your business,” ordered one.

“We are here to speak to General Harda and to help in the fight,” answered Jacai again.

“You may enter,” said the guard, gesturing to the open gate in the wooden fortification. 


General Harda was a small, thin man with a long, thick, graying brown beard and short hair. He was one of the High King’s personal wizards, apparently one of great power. He wore grey-blue robe emblazoned with a personal crest and had the orange armband of an officer tied around is left arm. He paced the room, looking at a scrying mirror which he carried in one hand. In the other, he held a silver pen, which he distractedly twirled between his fingers. 

“Who are you and why have you been sent to me.” 

“We are the Burning Six, from Red River. We’ve come to join the battle,” said Jacai again. 

“I have heard of you. I believe I signed the order for you to replace Lord Garth as the rulers of Red River. I was also the one who enchanted your airship; simple piece of work as it was. It is good you’ve come; we are seriously short on experienced warriors and spellcasters. The Ir-Sir’s elite troops and wizards are proving to be something of a challenge.”

“We’ve eliminated two wizards of note already, both were experienced enough to cast at least a teleport spell, and they both had a guard of elites,” said Hennet. 

“Yes, the Ir-Sir have at least twenty remaining wizards of that power, I think; probably more. If you have managed this, then you’re probably able to run something of an errand for me. I need somebody to break a group of soldiers out–independent ones like you. Right now, they’re surrounded by Ir-Sir in a rocky section of the shore. I sent them behind the enemy lines to get some better intelligence on the enemy positions, but they’ve been found out. They’re trapped, but holding their positions. I can teleport you to their location, but you’ll probably have to fight you way out on your own unless something changes for the better. Fortunately, the Ir-Sir can’t spare too many troops to deal with the problem because we’ve got them tied up now. You ought to be able to manage something like this. Before I send you on your way, I appreciate the service you are doing without being asked by His Majesty, there will be a reward for this loyalty.” 

“We’re ready to go now, I think,” said Jacai.

Hennet nodded in agreement. 

“I will be sending you off then. This information is important and it could mean the difference between success and failure. May the gods look kindly on you.”

Harda began the invocation for a mass teleport, holding his hands high. The world of Harda’s simple tent vanished and was replaced with a white nothingness.


	The party appeared on a small, rocky peninsula jutting out from the coast. In front of them, they saw eight defenders fighting off Ir-Sir soldiers, who had to move double-file across a thin land bridge. Thankfully, the party had all appeared behind rocks, giving them shelter from the clouds of Ir-Sir arrows. The defenders aimed at side of the line of soldiers crossing from the wider part of their peninsula that they occupied. They then ducked away to avoid the heavy return fire. In addition to the arrows, there was also the occasional spell, cast by rank and file Ir-Sir wizards.

“We’re here to reinforce you,” yelled Jacai over the noise. 

	The nearest member of the group of original defenders, a lightly armored human fighting with what appeared to be a wand of magic missile from its effect turned at the source of the noise. 

	“Reinforcements, five of them, he called out. They told us you’d be coming.”

	“Good,” called another defender, a half-elf who carried a shortbow that fired glowing blue arrows that seemed to unerringly strike their targets even around cover.

	Shade made a soft, birdlike noise that seemed to be her equivalent of a laugh. Over the sound of the pitched battle, it was hardly possible to hear her loading her immense crossbow. Selavel, Tiavin, and Vex all drew their longbows from behind the cover of the stones. Hennet and Jacai both drew their light crossbows.

	“I don’t know why I bother with this damn thing,” grumbled Hennet, flicking the safety he had built for his crossbow off.

	“If I can’t cook, Hennet, you can’t shoot, it’s only fair.”

	“Our lives don’t depend on your ability as a cook.”

	“If I’m cooking meat they do.”

	“Let’s shoot them already,” said Hennet. “Why didn’t I bring my plate warriors?”

	“Yeah, they would help, wouldn’t they,” said Vex, who fired, the arrow bouncing harmlessly off a shield. 

	Vex growled an obscure orcish curse and drew another barbed arrow from his quiver. Tiavin leaned out to take a shot. Her aim was good, and she struck the back of one of the Ir-Sir’s knees. He tumbled off the thin pass onto the jagged rocks below. Tiavin however was too slow to take cover, and several Ir-Sir marksmen fired at her. One arrow struck her lower arm. She pulled the arrow out of the wound and snapped it. Seconds later, a fireball detonated in the middle of the group of marksmen who had been responsible for her injury. The arrow fire let up somewhat at this reduction in numbers.


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes the Tactical crossbow is a scary thing. And for the benefit of other people I am Vex and the elf cleric. And Sam just as a note you should how we came to the battle or something similar just for some background. Ahhh the  zeppelin with a grav lift such a good thing to have.  ROFLMAO!! the Burning seven?!! dude WTF??!! and also are you writing up our D20M campaign which is mad mad dark? because you need to if you aren't.

P.S. you need to slow dow and check your spelling and grammar. And I was under the impression that it was Ursir but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 27, 2007)

since I am sick I will tell you people about weapons. 

Dala Sword 
This is a light, thin, hiltless, sword used in Erevea and other smaller neighboring islands.  Because of the design of the blade and the aggressive nature of its use, a trained wielder gets +2 to attacks against enemies fighting defensively and -2 to their own AC when fighting defensively. 


Triangle Knife
 It is triangular, with the hypotenuse and shorter leg serving as cutting surfaces and the longer leg serving as the handle. Because the blade functions as a grip, it is extremely difficult to disarm a trained user of this weapon (+3 to resist disarm attempts)

Triangle Sword
The triangle sword is identical to the triangle knife in all respects except size (and therefore damage).

hehe Jacai is TEH EMOOOO!


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Mar 28, 2007)

spz, please remove all references to Kur-es-Et and Terra in the weapons descriptions since niether exists for annother god knows how many thousands of years. and the airship isn't really a zeplin, it's more like a floaty barge thingy.


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 28, 2007)

Done


edit: Oh great overly sane one, I think you should at least give a summary of our Pyromanical (is that a word?) activities and at least humor them with a brief summary of the greenrobe campaign if only to recount the story of the enemy who fatally shot himself in the foot wiith a light crossbow. Aaaah good times.


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 29, 2007)

Sam will update by the end of next week probably as we are going to have an obscenely long session tommorow, since its a half-day.


----------

